# Late second period after failed DE FET… when will it start?



## Maxwell23 (4 mo ago)

I had my first DE transfer in September, negative pregnancy test on the 1st of October and my period started 4 days later after stopping meds. Period was supposed to start on the 31th of October but it’s still not here. What’s the longest someone has waited for it to come back (took me 3 months after ivf drugs) waiting very patiently for my next transfer to begin


----------



## Nova35 (Oct 8, 2018)

Took two weeks for my period to arrive after my FET in July. I had a chemical pregnancy though. The wait is frustrating hope yours arrives soon, sorry this cycle didn’t work xx


----------

